# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Сервис 1С:Контрагент не подключен

## Tacker

У нас имеет место быть подключение к официальному ИТС, но в него на момент активации не входила проверка контрагента по ИНН, поскольку ранее она была бесплатным бонусом. Сейчас она подключается отдельно платно, но по техническим причинам мы не можем присоединить её к имеющемуся ИТС.  Кто может помочь дельным советом, как можно активировать данную опцию в белую/в серую/в чёрную с минимальными затратами/потерями?

----------


## Online_Z

а поподробнее, какие именно "технические причины" не позволяют использовать 1С:Контрагент?
такто никаких проблем не припомню, клиент платит нам 4800 руб. в год и может пользоваться, 
нам для активации сервиса нужен только регистрационный номер программы, а у клиента в 1С должна быть настроена интернет-поддержка, и в личном кабинете должен быть указан продукт 1С с этим номером
каких-то дополнительных действий не требуется

----------


## Tacker

На фирму приобрели и допилили Бух 2.0 и УНФ 1.4 (на платформе 8.2), на них и оформлено ИТС. Бухгалтер и я работаем из дома, и у нас стоят более актуальные Бух 3.0 (на платформе 8.3), но они не лицензионные. Для них используем тот же рег номер ИТС, что и для офисной 2.0. Так вот для этих "домашних" Бух и нужно подключить проверку ИНН. Имеющийся ИТС расширить нельзя, т.к. 1) нет больше юр.лица, на которое оно оформлено, 2) нынешний новый директор не хочет платить больше из бюджета компании. За ИНН отдельно будем платить мы с бух из своего кармана. Чем меньше, тем лучше :-)

----------


## Online_Z

если у всех кофиг в интернет-поддержке указать один логин/пароль от личного кабинета, в котором активирован сервис, то и проверка по ИНН должна работать везде

----------


## Tacker

> если у всех кофиг в интернет-поддержке указать один логин/пароль от личного кабинета, в котором активирован сервис, то и проверка по ИНН должна работать везде


См скрин
https://yadi.sk/i/k68LzS7wzx6C9
Проверка по ИНН не входит в стандартное ИТС

Полистал интернет. Других путей, кроме официальной отдельной подписки за 4800, не нашёл. Спасибо за внимание.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> См скрин
> https://yadi.sk/i/k68LzS7wzx6C9
> Проверка по ИНН не входит в стандартное ИТС
> 
> Полистал интернет. Других путей, кроме официальной отдельной подписки за 4800, не нашёл. Спасибо за внимание.


Вполне можно использовать альтернативное заполнение контрагентов по ИНН из бесплатных источников.
См. например
http://infostart.ru/public/447083/

----------


## Tacker

> Вполне можно использовать альтернативное заполнение контрагентов по ИНН из бесплатных источников.
> См. например
> http://infostart.ru/public/447083/


Не совсем бесплатное: "...По прошествии месяца, скачивание снова платное." Да и проблем с ним...
Но спасибо за мысль, поищу.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Не совсем бесплатное: "...По прошествии месяца, скачивание снова платное." Да и проблем с ним...
> Но спасибо за мысль, поищу.


Да, на Инфостарте есть и другие подобные решения

----------


## Online_Z

> Проверка по ИНН не входит в стандартное ИТС
> ...Других путей, кроме официальной отдельной подписки за 4800, не нашёл. Спасибо за внимание.


у 1с нет такого понятия, как "стандарное ИТС", есть ИТС Техно и ИТС Проф, в ИТС Техно сервис 1С:Контрагент не входит и за него нужно доплачивать 4800 в год. - все это я указал с самого начала.

изначально же речь шла о каких-то "технических причинах", которые не дают использовать 1С:Контрагент...
или 4800 руб и были этой технической причиной?

----------


## Tacker

> изначально же речь шла о каких-то "технических причинах", которые не дают использовать 1С:Контрагент...
> или 4800 руб и были этой технической причиной?


Технические причины - это нелицензионность Бух 3.0
Кто-нибудь заключит со мной договор на "Контрагента" в таком случае?

----------


## Online_Z

для использования контрагента нужен только номер лицензионной коробки, вполне подойдет тот, на который оформлена ИТС
ну и логин с паролем от личного кабинета, в котором комплект с этим рег.номером зарегистрирован

----------


## Tacker

> для использования контрагента нужен только номер лицензионной коробки, вполне подойдет тот, на который оформлена ИТС
> ну и логин с паролем от личного кабинета, в котором комплект с этим рег.номером зарегистрирован


Логин с паролем есть, а номера дистрибутива уже лет сто как нет. Никто не помнит, куда и когда она делась. Сотрудники поменялись, переезды...

----------


## Online_Z

> Логин с паролем есть, а номера дистрибутива уже лет сто как нет. Никто не помнит, куда и когда она делась. Сотрудники поменялись, переезды...


на какой номер тогда оформлена подписка ИТС?
если зайти под этим логном и паролем, то какие продукты 1с указаны в личном кабинете?

----------


## Tacker

> на какой номер тогда оформлена подписка ИТС?
> если зайти под этим логном и паролем, то какие продукты 1с указаны в личном кабинете?


Зашёл. "Рег. номер" - это и есть то, что нужно? Он у нас используется, как логин и пароль для входа в ЛК и обновления программы. В графе "Наименование" (продукта) - 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 ПРОФ (USB)
Ну и вторым пунктом - 1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8

----------


## Online_Z

> Зашёл. "Рег. номер" - это и есть то, что нужно? Он у нас используется, как логин и пароль для входа в ЛК и обновления программы. В графе "Наименование" (продукта) - 1С:Бухгалтерия 8 ПРОФ (USB)
> Ну и вторым пунктом - 1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8


ну вот если на любой из этих номеров будет оформлен сервис контрагент, то указываете в интернет поддержке логин и пароль от этого кабинета и пользуетесь контрагентом на здоровье. общий лимит 7200 обращений в год + 360 отчетов "досье контрагента"

----------


## Tacker

> ну вот если на любой из этих номеров будет оформлен сервис контрагент, то указываете в интернет поддержке логин и пароль от этого кабинета и пользуетесь контрагентом на здоровье. общий лимит 7200 обращений в год + 360 отчетов "досье контрагента"


В интернет-поддержке логин и пароль уже указан. После заключения договора сама поддержка расширится, и ИНН-проверка станет активной?

----------


## Online_Z

> В интернет-поддержке логин и пароль уже указан. После заключения договора сама поддержка расширится, и ИНН-проверка станет активной?


да, должно быть так

----------


## Online_Z

*Tacker*
кстати, как я понял - у вас есть две ломанные базы, которые вы юзаете дома по отдельности? это совсем не связанные между собой базы? данные синхронизировать не требется?

----------


## Online_Z

*Tacker*
это я к тому спрашиваю - не думали работать в облаке у 1С? 
+ будет легально 
+ контрагент облачникам бесплатно предоставляется, 
+ можно работать нескольким юзерам параллельно с одной базой данных из любой точки, где есть интернет
+ еще есть приятные "плюшки"

----------


## Tacker

Спасибо за информацию. 
На данном этапе офис, бухгалтер и я работаем совершенно независимо друг от друга, единая база нам не нужна. Требуется только корректное заполнение документов, для чего необходимы проверка ИНН, актуализация справочника банков и ФИАС.

----------


## Online_Z

ну сами смотрите, просто сейчас 1с в облаке до 2-ух одновременных пользователей уже с подключенным контрагентом и сервисом СПАРК Риски + мобильный клиент для iOS/Android по деньгам будет стоить столько же, сколько сейчас платите за ИТС Техно

----------

